# Öffenlicher Bereich > Musik, Film und Literatur >  Chang: A Drama of the Wilderness (1927)

## schiene

Ich habe gerade bei Youtube diesen wunderschönen alten Film entdeckt und bin begeistert 
Würde mir den Film kaufen aber die einzige Quelle wäre Amazon und da kostet der Film als DVD 80$ !!!!
http://www.amazon.com/Chang-Kru/dp/B...9770014&sr=1-1
Hat zufällig jemand den Film??
Natürlich kann man ihn auch bei youtube anschauen,aber als DVD wäre es mir lieber.


Hier der Link zum Film welcher in 7 Teilen bei youtube läuft

1.Teil

----------


## schiene

Ich habe mal gehört das man aus dem Internet Filme herunterladen kann :: 
Das ist ja illegal und da wir hier soetwas nicht dulden  :: wirds bestimmt auch keinen geben
welcher diesen Film herunter lädt,ihn brennt und mir zukommen lässt :: 
Lasst euch ja nicht erwischen und wenn einer meine Adresse braucht....einfach nachfragen

----------


## maeeutik

Anstifter!
Du boeser Bube, Du!

maeeutik

----------


## schiene

> Anstifter!
> Du boeser Bube, Du!


 :: *nein,niemals,soetwas würde ich nie machen*.
hat ihn schon jemand gezogen?

----------


## chauat

Habe bei usenext nichts gefunden, würde mir den ja auch gerne ansehen.

Gruß
Martin  ::

----------


## isaanfan

Hhallo schiene!
Ich habe meine Quellen auch durchgesehen. Ist nirgends zu finden. Aber wenn es den bei Youtube gibt, dann lade dir die Teile dochdort herunter und schneide sie mit einem beliebigen Schneidprogramm zu einem Film zusammen (wenn du unbedingt *nur einen zusammenhägenden* Film willst), den du dann brennst.

isaanfan

----------


## schiene

Teil 2

----------


## schiene

Teil 3

----------


## schiene

Teil 4

----------


## schiene

Teil 5

----------


## schiene

Teil 6

----------


## schiene

Teil 7

----------


## wein4tler

Danke Schiene, ich hab mir die Folgen angeschaut. Interessant dargestellt. Das Leben im Dschungel war früher gefährlicher.

----------


## schiene

Also ich finde den Film absolute Spitze.Wenn man sich überlegt das er 1927 gedreht wurde.....dafür sind es echt tolle Aufnahmen :: 
Hab ihn mir heute bei youtube runter geladen und als DVD gebrannt.
Bei Bedarf bitte per PN bei mir melden. ::

----------

